# Home goods



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

I know this is pretty pathetic but if I wasnt at witts end I wouldnt ask. I have been desperately looking for a home goods store with some very good quality products. For example, I needed some shower rods(to hold curtain), mattress covers and a few other things. Places like crate and barrel and pottery barn didnt carry these types of things and the stuff at some of the other stores which I probably shouldnt mention by name was absolutely terrible quality. Can anyone give me a few suggestions. I am trying to get these things sorted before the Mrs arrives and its been extremely frustrating. I really miss stores the complete PotteryBarn and home stores back home compared to the scaled down versions they have open here in Dubai. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated as I am a bit out of my realm given the topic.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got my shower rods in Ace Hardware. Not sure how easy it is to gauge the quality of a shower rod, but they haven't fallen down.

Home Centre and Homes R Us usually stock that kind of thing too. And there's Ikea.


----------



## NYCexpat (Sep 15, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> I got my shower rods in Ace Hardware. Not sure how easy it is to gauge the quality of a shower rod, but they haven't fallen down.
> 
> Home Centre and Homes R Us usually stock that kind of thing too. And there's Ikea.


Ace hardware sounds like a good bet. Some of the stuff i saw was really flimsy and the cheaper quality stuff will rust soon after. Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DragonMart.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

There is a good home shop in the Oasis mall. They have really good mattress protectors and carry a wide range of stuff. Can't remember the name of the place but it is about half of a floor and I think it is on the 2nd floor.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

wandabug said:


> DragonMart.


He said he wanted good quality products


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are only only going to be here for a year or two, does it really have to 'last'? 

Dragon mart has great deals on throws and rugs  Plus you have to go there at least once.


----------

